# L1's tales



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi 
I'm new to this board.
My wife (also a member on here) and I have been trying for children for about 8 years.  We are both 32. She has endometrioris and has had laser surgery regularly.  We did a few goes of IUI on the NHS but all failed and suffered reaction.  Wife fell pregnant naturally but had miscarriage.  We want to get IVF treatment but where we live (Thames Valley) the PCTs have drawn up as difficult as possible criteria (you have to be over 36!).
Meanwhile wife's twin sister (with similar problems) got her IVF and has a beautiful baby living 5 miles away.
We have been unofficially told we have no chance of IVF on the NHS for 4 years plus.
With my wife's endometriosis not too bad at the moment, and with the success of IVF dropping after 35, we are ready now.
However it looks like we'll borrow money for 1 go privately. But when and where ...
It makes me so so angry


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

L1 said:


> Hi
> I'm new to this board.
> My wife (also a member on here) and I have been trying for children for about 8 years. We are both 32. She has endometrioris and has had laser surgery regularly. We did a few goes of IUI on the NHS but all failed and suffered reaction. Wife fell pregnant naturally but had miscarriage. We want to get IVF treatment but where we live (Thames Valley) the PCTs have drawn up as difficult as possible criteria (you have to be over 36!).
> Meanwhile wife's twin sister (with similar problems) got her IVF and has a beautiful baby living 5 miles away.
> ...


#
Deb P's other half here!! 
Well sorry to hear your story buddy.
We are in a similar boat to yoursleves but we have not been trying as long as you. 
We both work in the NHS and beleive me,we get no favours.
We were told in January that we would get two goes on the NHS as my wife also has grade 4 endo.
When it came to the crunch our PCT has no funding and we have to self fund it.
We have enough for our first go but after that i dont know ourselves.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi L1, and welcome to ff,

Know exactly where you're coming from. Angie and I were unable to get any NHS treatment as I have kids from my first marriage, the fact that it was Angie with the fertility issue and she has no kids made no difference.
We were very lucky in that Angie's family clubbed together and paid for our first attempt at IVF (which failed), after our clomid course, we then borrowed the money for our 2nd treatment which, thank God, was successful. If we'd failed at the 2nd treatment in October I doubt that we'd have been able to try again yet, even with egg share the cost is so high!
Must be real hard for you with your SIL living so close too, must sort of throw it in your face a little huh.
Best advice is to keep hope in your heart, the money, the stress, the worry... it wil all be unimortant and meaningless on that day your child arrives!

Good luck

Catch


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well we're under starters orders at Thames Valley Nuffield as it is 10 minutes drive away and both of us like Mr Watson!

We are provisionally looking around 28 June for egg collection, but timings have been irregular lately.

Staff couldn't be nicer at T.V. Nuffield and cost is surprisingly low (£2400 for the IVF inc blood tests).  Only have to pay for drugs which Mr Watson said to try the east London chemist which is 5 minutes from where I work (when I said what I'd read on FF)!

Just got to pursuade other half to drink more water and she won't have folic acid as she says she has enough in cereal.
I'll just take my Wellman anyway ...


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi welcome on board and good luck.
Quick point on the drugs, have you asked your local GP, to fund them, he can only say no. Luckily ours didnt after some persuading, he is of the opinion that if the drugs will make his patients life better, then they are no different to any other.
Local PCT does not state this should be available but doctors must have their own accountability for prescriptions...

Once agin welcome, and good luck


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Berkshire won't allow GPs to prescribe fertility drugs.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Had our planning meeting yesterday.  Wife is taking her folic acid, having reflexology (she loves this!) and accupuncture (not quite so keen after blood trickled down her forehead) from our GP who is signing her off from the 16th (1st menapur) until after the 2 ww.  The nurse has never given prescriptions for drugs before as people get their drugs from the hospital pharmacy (nice closed shop) so are going to get quotes from Ferring (as local to us) and Ali's in Shadwell (local to my work)

Starting to get miffed at being sent bills and reminders.  £120 initial consultation and £80 scan.  Wonder how many scans there are going to be ...


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

As a kick in the teeth, Wiggy has been made redundant this morning.

Coincidence that she cut her hours 2 weeks ago and had said she was doing IVF.

While I'm happy in some ways that she hasn't got to work, I am concerned about how we are going to pay for this IVF (had been relying on using her maternity leave pay or else her normal salary) ...

Optimistically I think this could be good for her but have my worries ...


----------



## WIGGY (Apr 13, 2005)

L1 here (Wiggy's cookie logged me in!)

Been a while since I'ver been on here as took a short holiday with wife to get into the right frame of mind and not have other worries over us.
We had the egg collection last friday and Wiggy produced 9 folicles.  
Today we went for the transfer and had one that has got to stage 8 and three at stage 6. 
However the embroyologist didn't think they were worth freezing as they weren't of good enough quality.  
Now the dreaded 2 week wait ... 

As an aside with the history of endometriosis in my wifes family, the consultant was telling us about new investigations being carried out linking endometriosis affecting the immune system and causing rejection of embreyos and he was tempted to give a steriod injection as there seems to be some evidence this helps.  However he decided just to stick with asprin should be ok for us.

We cannot speak too highly of the Willow, as they rang both Saturday and Sunday to let us know the progress that was being made.  The hospital is small, clean with lovely private rooms and you get an a la carte lunch free too.


Anyway its fingers crossed time now


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 
Well you got on ok with  at the clinic then mate..
I really,really hope it works for you mate,i know what 2ww is like.
I know it's very hard, but keep yourself busy,i think if you could wake up in two weeks time it would be great.   .
Let me know how it's going buddy i will keep me eye for you


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb P said:


> Deb P's other half here!!!
> Well you got on ok with  at the clinic then mate..
> I really,really hope it works for you mate,i know what 2ww is like.
> I know it's very hard, but keep yourself busy,i think if you could wake up in two weeks time it would be great.   .
> Let me know how it's going buddy i will keep me eye for you


Yeh it was fine at the clinic. When Wiggy came back from theatre (with 12 not 9 folicles) I went off. Can't say I liked the "reading material" - in fact found it quite repulsive - but memories and chat we'd had before helped! I received a message that my performance was very good - those Welman tablets I've been taking for about 3 months must have done the biz! 
I'm hopeful it's going to work and that the embys are going to anchor on OK. Wiggy is less certain as the consultant wasn't his usual boyant self and asked lots of questions with a few ums and rs about her twin's successful IVF and pregnancy. The trouble is she has no work now so has nothing much to think about (and boy does she analyse things far too deeply!) or for the time to pass quickly by. Her sister is going to help thankfully as she knows what this is like.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!! 
How it all going L1!!!
Good to hear you have support and another plus is a person that understands the process and what your going through.
Alot of people dont understand and that includes friends and family.
Yes my other also likes to break things down.
We are currently waiting to start our next cycle which we expect to start in September,that would be great if we are successful as it is my Birthday that month.
Just to let you a letter we sent into our local PCT a couple of months ago,we received positive feed back.
It looks like we hit a nerve and it travelled across the board.
Keep in touch,keeping my fingers crossed for you both


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Deb P's other half.

Glad to hear you're giving it another go and your PCT have at last 1/2 opened their ear ...

Its proving to be stressful time with me back at work, having lots of fun commuting around London and not getting home to support her as much as I'd like during the day.  She had pains and a little bleed Wednesday so rang the hospital who have said its quite normal and to ignore the consultant's manner the other day which has reassured her a bit.  Having gone through the injections with no different signs at all she is very emotional now and the slightest thing gets her upset.  The 1st August can't come soon enough.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 
Bring on the 1st aye buddy.
Fair do's,i must admit i think i would be touch cloth commuting around London at the moment.
Yes it's normal to have twinges and the odd unusual pains,apparently this can go on for a good few weeks after the embryos have implanted .
I think when you go through IVF,when your talking to medical professionals you tend to hang off every word and mannerism  they make,we did the same(you both start breaking thing down).
Mainly because you are so desperate for it to work and you are looking for total reassurance .
Hang on in the mate, there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

She's now convinced herself its not going to work and we should abandon all hope.  She says the pain is exactly like when she had the miscarriage.  No rhyme or reason will get through to her that the pain could be absolutely anything and is very common during the 2ww.
My parents are coming over this afternoon and taking us out for dinner.  However she now sees that as a bad omen as they came over when she was having the miscarriage.  I just feel so useless as she won't listen to me to not give up hope and be positive.  I really don't know what more I could do as I can't get any more time off work next week apart from Monday.  Anyone any suggestions as she also said if it doens't work she'll be better off on her own and I'll find someone else.  I really despair .....


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

After intense pain she rang the hosital and was seen on Sunday given blood test for something I'm not quite sure and ultrasound which appear to be normal, although her pessarie dose has been increased.

The pregnancy blood test is being brought forward to Thursday.

And the bad news we hear the Willow Suite is being shut down and the staff given 3 months notice.


----------



## Moz (Jun 21, 2005)

L1

I hope things are still positive with you just now.  After reading your entries I can see that everything my DW and I have been through ourselves is experienced by everyone else going through IVF.  DW and I have tried IVF six times - five of which were either abandoned or produced negative results.  Our sixth attempt gave us a BFP result and we are now clinging on to the 12 week mark which we'll reach in another 4 weeks or so.  

Each time we failed before we became more and more insulated and convinced ourselves that hey, if it didn't work, well, life could be just as good without children as it would with them.  My wife also experienced the feelings of 'you'd be better off without me' and so on.  The important thing is that you are together because of your feelings for each other - not the fact that you might have children, although this is an optional extra which is taking a bit of time to achieve.  We both tried to think about other alternatives - adopting being one of them.

It is REALLY hard - as you say, you feel useless.  There isn't much us men have to do with the whole treatment other than the obvious - and the pressure is suddenly on the woman's body to 'perform', so when Nature decides it's not meant to be, it is very hard to come to terms with.

We both found that dealing with the failures quickly was the best way to get over it and focus on the next time.  I really hope all is still going well and this turns out to be your time.

M


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

She's had some blood this morning and rang the hospital who say it is unlikely that she'll get a positive result.  They can't understand why the consultant upped her pessaries and this may have had a bearing.  If I find this is in any way linked I will make a complaint. 
She's devastated, I'm truly gutted as I've been telling her all along its going to be successful partially just to keep her hopes up and she's angry with me about this.
She still has to have the blood test tomorrow (although they also don't understand why this has been brought forward as 2 weeks would have been the 1st August.).  

I want information on precisely why it hasn't worked and whether its worth gambling at another go, although as she was made redundant a few weeks ago I don't know we'll pay for it.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well we had the formality of the blood test yesterday which confirmed its not worked  

They want a restest on Monday but quite frankly I can't see that being any different.  The thinking is Wiggy's twin had 3 tests before she got a strong positive.

I think I may have a bit upset having read my last post but we're meeting the consultant on Friday to discuss things such as would a steriod injection have preserved it?  Would using different drugs have improved the quality of the embryos?

Following advise we are now thinking of doing another cycle but have to find a new clinic.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

We don't need a blood test on Monday now. Its definately negative   

We're thinking about transferring to Woking Nuffield as the feedback is quite good with success stories.


----------



## Moz (Jun 21, 2005)

Im sorry to hear that things didnt work out this time L1.  If you've questions - which you both obviously will have - then now is the time to ask them of the medical professionals who were involved this time around.  Try and get as much information from them, and then take a bit to sit back and decide where you want to go, if you want to attempt another round or not, etc.

It is really hard, I know, and its often compounded by the financial aspect which, as you say, will be more complex with the recent change in your other halfs work circumstances.

Don't rush into anything - take your time to think through the options then make your decisions based on what feels right for you both.  It has to feel right, not necessarily what you think you should be doing.

Keep us updated and I hope that you both have happier times ahead.

Best of luck

M


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 
I'm so, sorry it did'nt work out for you .
I know what your feeling and a bit about what wiggy is going through as well.
It really is devastating,if you have any questions as mentioned now is the time.
You've got too keep your chin up and say "Never say Never".Be strong for the both of you.
Time is a healer,just try and keep posative  .
Keep in touch and mainly keep faith


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well we met the consultant last night to discuss what happened.  He was shocked it hadn't worked as they were running at over 50% success rate at the time.

We're having another go as he is going to operate as a satellite for the ARGC.

He said there is insufficient evidence of NK cells to justify spending £800 on an investigation and £1000 on the drug.  He is going to change the cyclogest for injections and is going to give a dose of steriod around et.  Because of the ARGC he is also going to perform a histeromia (spelling mistake I'm sure!) (tube clearance), but is sending us back to his NHS clinic for that on poor Wiggy's birthday (good saving of £1100!).

I guess we we nervous before going as had an almighty blaze up on the pretext of something else.  Wiggy went to sign on yesterday and has been applying for jobs but this next IVF cycle is going to be a lot sooner than we anticipated so don't know whether its worth her going for a job if shes going to be taking time off over the IVF time.

She's been to see our GP this morning who told her not to look for work as she needs to keep her stress levels down.  He's signed her off for 2 months so DSS can't withhold any sickness benefits.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

We're back ready to rock and roll! 

Got the drugs from the cheap chemist for only £715.  The good news is the IVF is cheaper this time too!  

Wiggy has first operation on 4th october and we are looking around the weeks commencing 24 October /1 November for ec and et.  She is not looking forward to the steriods that she will be having.

Having been maybe over confident last time and getting upset, I am more realistic this time and hope it will work rather than it will work.


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi L1,

Sorry to butt in to the mens room but just wanted to ask whether you are having your next go at IVF with MR Watson and his satellite clinic to ARGC. If so please could you let me know what prices he is charging, we had transferred to Holly House in Essex but then I became pregnant naturally, however I have just miscarried at 8 weeks so we are now looking into further options.

Also do you know what steroids he is prescribing, is it prednisolone and finally where is the cheap chemist!!

Thanks and sorry for all the questions but although we only saw Mr Watson a couple of times he seemed really nice.

Lotty


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've sent you a PM lotty which answers most but I'm not sure wanted in the public domain.

Not sure what the steriods are and the chemist is Ali's at Shadwell near where I work.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well Wiggy starts the Busserlin injections tomorrow. 

The ARGC link-up has fallen through but Lister will do the ec and et instead.

Last nights scan was very good but Wiggy is having the clear out operation on Tuesday morning so its fingers crossed time.

Amused that I will have to some injections into her bottom so cue light-hearted comments that help us to relax!

I'll keep you all posted ...


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

The clearout has been successful except it was so cold her vein closed up as they were anaethatising her!  She also felt a bit of pain and then sick so they gave her 5 injections and she slept for about 2 1/2 hours, woke up and said she was ready to go home!  It was nice to see Hillingdon Hospital now takes cleanliness seriously as the ward was spotless (I remember 1 time the lift was cleaned and was dirtier afterwards if you can believe that!).  They didn't consider me waiting in the ward having been told she was only going to be gone for 1/2 hour.

Apparantly someone asked her why she was having the operation as they couldn't understand it and it wasn't "normal".  Ever tactful she said ask the consultant I'm only the patient!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

L1

Can you send wiggy my love hun and tell her we miss here on the endo board and come and give us a chat  

Glad its all going ok for you guys

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps sorry to jump on your thread


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Fidget
'Cos she's not working she can't access the internet that often as our pay-as-you-go access at home is sooo slow and probably unsecure.  I'll try and get her back on and post soon.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Woo.  Got a bit hacked off at the hospital this weekend.  Wiggy told on Friday she may need a scan Saturday - but she couldn't make it so waiting to be told if she should go in Sunday.  Well Friday came and went (she had her blood test) , Saturday came and went and no message about whether she should go for a scan.  So on Sunday we went out on the morning to get me some clothes.  Got home lunch time to find a message are we going into the hospital or what.  So rang them and turned up 10 mins later and Wiggy scanned (all OK apart from she has some endo again and started the menopur last night).  They have our mobile numbers so surprised that they didn't ring us as it would have been easier to go straight there.

If we have to do have another IVF cycle we will be reconsidering where to go.  Hopefully it won't come to that though.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Even more hacked off now.
Got home yesterday to find a message saying that I need to have the count done again on Saturday as there is an embryologist on site that day.  Only problem I am working on Saturday.  Why can't they sort this out?  We are now well into the cylce.  Surely this is one of the things they should have said at the beginning?  I'm not worried about the outcome as there wasn't a problem when did the 1st ivf a couple of months ago.
I have to admit I cannot see too much of a future for this 1 man and his nurse satellite clinic as the nurse is almost working 24/7.

We don't want to be worrying about these things now.  We want a low-stress smooth process.  Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

awwwww Hun   for you both

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

We're getting really excited now!  Friday was hard as I was dreading doing the test Saturday morning in case it revealed a hitherto unseen problem and was too late to do anything for this IVF cycle.  Wiggy also felt unwell and was worried she had OHSS and the cycle would be aborted.  Plus her parents who had said they would pick us up from Lister after the ec wouldn't commit to being available.

However thankfully my tests were encouraging and Wiggy's scan excellant showing her to have 12 folicles which is more than at this stage last time.  She has further scan Tuesday night and probably ec Friday or Saturday.

It is harder this time as we were so confident last time but now know what may happen so are wary of getting too confident again.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

way to go guys  

Take it easy

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck L1 and wiggy

please keep us posted- i know i dont reply much but i have to say i have been reading your posts

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

We went for another scan last night - 14 folicles  - so we're quite pleased.

Wiggy told to relax more.  She seems to be quite emotional this time and ready to burst into tears at the slightest thing.

Looking like Saturday will be the e/c day  - thankfully the parking at Battersea Park is only £4 on Saturday.  So no need to rely on other people.

I took Wiggy out for a relaxing trip to the Cotswolds yesterday (although the weather tried to spoil things!) but have managed to burst a car tyre on next doors stupid driveway edging  .


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Got a phonecall yesterday afternoon.  Friday is the big day.   Wiggy's blood test showed she's ready sooner than we expected (had been reckoning for Saturday) and the Lister saw the scans that were faxed to them and wanted do get her in as soon as and think she is tip top, with good number of folicles and womb lining.  We have to pray the lining holds ...

Had to wait til midnight to give Wiggy the pregnyl (which she hated), and was fun as I had to get up at 430 this morning for work!  Now her parents are insisting on taking us to the Lister and picking us up afterwards and my parents are coming to look after our dog.

Its all shaping up nicely ....


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi

I have never spoken to you before but I hope you get on ok and wish you both lots of   .  

Bernice


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohooooooooooooooooooo 

am so pleased its all going well for you guys  

Lots of luck and cant wait for Wiggy to be on the 2WW with me      

Lots of love and luck guys
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya L1

You prob dont know me lol and think i am   to reply altho i do know wiggy from another part of the site

Just wanted to wish u both loads and loads of luck for ec tomorrow

gr8 to see both of ur parents being so supportive

Loads of love and luck    
Emilyxx


----------



## WIGGY2 (Aug 4, 2005)

L1 here! 

All went well on Friday at the Lister.  They retrieved 12 from Wiggy.  They had a purpose made mens facility which was good   Only thing is they overcharged us by £700 as using their rate rather than satellite rate so need to sort that out - it was a case of arrive at 7am and locked in the admin office handing over the plastic though.  No support for me in terms of free tea and coffee etc (until I found the fertility centre waiting room and kept disappearing in there to help myself to drinks!)  Wiggy also came home with loads of shampoo and shower gel and would have taken the dressing gown if there had been one!

Over the weekend these have devloped so we have 5 at 8, 1 at 6 and 1 at 5 but think that is dying.

What they do at the Lister which not heard of before is to go the plasticise stage (for another £175) where they keep them in the lab for a further 2 days if you have 4 of good quailty.  The embrolyologist says they are excellant so we are very happy and have et at 11 on Wednesday.

Anyway I'll post again Thursday from work.  

PS DebP glad you like your clinic and I'll watch out for your updates!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

L1 and Wiggy

Wishing u lots of     for ET tomorrow

The clinic sounds fab by the way L1

Glad that u and wiggy are happy and hopefully even happier when u get that bfp

Lots of luck
Em


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Had excellant news yesterday.
Wiggy got 2 "A1" blasticysts embroyos implanted yesterday.  Seeing them on the monitor in the room and then seeing them inserted on the ultrasound blew my mind away.
Then further good news 2 could be frozen and today we'll know if another 2 are able to be frozen.
The whole thing was so more positive than our last IVF as the facilities and quantity of staff available makes it so much more relaxed.
It seems nothing could be going better at this stage!

The only downer seems to be discrepancies on how much we have paid   with Lister saying we paid £2280 for the IVF and my receipt showing £2880.  Then the blasticise we were told was £175 turned out to be £473 and then the freezing was £662 - but I think that was worth it.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 
Nice one L1 this all sounds really good news,lets hope and pray.
It all started yesterday for ourselves and Deb's gets her scan on the 18th.
Good luck and keep in touch


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

7 hours to go till we know.

Who said the 2ww was easy for us fellas?  My nerves are completely shot.  I can't think of any more ways to say its going to be positive to Wiggy. Every time she discusses if it fails I say I can't see what else anyone could have done so she takes that as a negative that I don't believe its worked.  Give me strength.  

At least I've sorted the money out with Lister - they just hadn't thought I might want a refund receipt.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

(((HUGS)))

Hope it is excellent news for you both - wishing you all the luck in the world.

Tashja xx


----------



## sugar puff (Sep 20, 2005)

have been following your post-praying you get that bfp   
        good luck


----------



## WIGGY2 (Aug 4, 2005)

L1 here 


Just got the GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks to all for your good wishes.  Too gobsmacked at the moment to take it in!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Li - cmon don't keep us all in suspense - is it a BFP
caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

It looks like it !!!!

Oh I am soooo happy for you !!!!!

          

              

Tashja xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 
Oh my GOD!! that is brill news,i'm so made up for you both .

Big hugs to you both,well done and you have gave me more hope this time around.

All the Best Jon and Debbie xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey L1 and Wiggy

well done on your   

so happy for you both

hugs

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes it is A BFP.  (sorry about not coming back on but couldn't get internet connection over weekend).

We've been told its unlikley to be twins from the blood count.  Got scan Friday 25th to confirm and check there is a heartbeat.  

It's been a brilliant weekend as you can imagine. Bought Wiggy a bumpbelt for the car and beanbag small cushion for her lower back.

Then we got another drug bill from the hospital £56 for 10 days worth.  And these need to be taken to 3 months!  Seeing our GP to get the Prednisolone and Dalteparin drugs off the NHS now (still need to pay for Progesterone).

Come on Jon and Debbie it's your turn next!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Have been following your posts and just wanted to say

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

I hope you both enjoy the next eight months    

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone got a list of what food I should stop Wiggy having and what should be having?

She's drinking loads of fluids especially full-fat milk and fresh fruit and veg (and prunes as the drugs make her a bit connie).  I know about unpasteurised cheeses but not sure what else.  I read somewhere no to Mr Whippy style icecream and sausages too somewhere (don't understand why) and no soy.

So any advice welcome


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

As far as i can remember...............
No nuts (to prevent baby developing allergy)
no pre-packed salads or stuff from salad bars, no soft cheeses no soft ice-cream (listeria)  
no raw eggs, or undercooked meats eg BBQ, sausgaes(salmonella)
limited tuna, no swordfish (mercury)
wash all fruit & veg very thoroughly (pesticides)
wear gardening gloves - don't clean up after cats or dogs (toxoplasmosis)

I don't know about soya ?

Congratualations on your BFP    
casey


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Casey.  
Guess I'll have the dogs doo-doos  to clear up when I get home every day then.  Uuuuuuurgh ...
Leonard


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No Pate/prawns too  

Poor Wiggy is gonna have a boring life  

and as for poor you having to do the dog doodoo's   

I guess its the price we pay...........

much love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was looking forward to now.  However Wiggy keeps asking every 10 minutes "Is it going to be alright?"  I don't know I can keep my sanity if this goes on the whole term!  She will just not relax and just enjoy herself and accept she has got what she's wanted for a long time.

Yesterday she said I was more interested in money than the baby - I'd spent some of my lunch time seeing what benefits she can get as she's on incapacity benefit currently and found she might be elegible for free milk from 3 months.  I know she might not want to think about money but I want to keep in control of our money and get any benefit there is and also not end up with spiralling debt.  Everytime I try to tighten the pursestrings such as suggesting going to cafe's less all I get is grief especially as she is needing to buy bigger clothes now.

She says she's in a lot of pain  and has rung the hospital this morning so they've asked her to go in this evening for a blood test in case she is over stimulating.  Quite what they'll do then I don't know.  Is she being overly fussy (her sister went her entire pregnancy with loads of pain everywhere)?  I want to support her as best I can but feel so helpless.

Rant over.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hunny,

She is going to be worried after last time.  Hopefully as the weeks go by she will start to relax or she might not relax for term.  She knows how much this means to you, to her to your familys and to her friends - I suspect she feels under pressure and scared her body might let her down again. 

she might not want to think too much into the future - he might not want to think 3 months ahead out of fear she might "curse" what she has.  

Just take one step at a time - dont let her know you are planning ahead until you know she is ready. 

Lots of hugs and cuddles are good too !!!

You are doing a wonderful job looking after her 

Tashja xx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

She saw the consultant last night who just did an ultrasound to check there was no overstimulating, which there wasn't.  Thankfully he has reassured her all the pain she says she has is exactly what he would hope and is a good sign.
We had a tete-a-tete as well - it has been so much of an emotional roller-coaster neither of knew where we stood with the other.
You are right Tashja she needs lots of hugs and cuddles - except our dog has taken to being her guardian angel and wants that responsibility!


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

The 6 week scan's been brought forward to Wednesday so 2 less days to wait.

Wiggy has started to become addicted to Baked Beans and also Cheese and onion crisps, neither of which she particularly liked a few weeks ago!  It doesn't half make her blow off though!  At least I've got her off weetabix so she's less connie which is helping ...


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck for your scan on wed-we will be thinking of you both!

please keep us updated and let us know how yu and wiggy are doing!

Hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

L1 said:


> Yes it is A BFP. (sorry about not coming back on but couldn't get internet connection over weekend).


Excellent. I've not checked this board for a while and it's great to check in and see that you got a .



I'm sure your wife will eventually see the need to look after the cash side of things. After the cost of treatment, all the baby stuff costs a small fortune as well and every little helps. You may be able to pick up a few free bits at http://www.freecycle.org.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

The scan was too early 
Saw one big pregnancy sack and also a much smaller unexpected one but that's not expected to survive.
Feel so deflated as didn't know what to make of it.
We're going back for another scan next Tuesday.

Then our GP has managed to prescribe some of the drugs.  However he can't do the heparin which is costing us £40 per week, which is the one he'd said he would ...


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i have everything crossed for you and your dw

i did read a report which said that gp's werent gonna be able to give out frugs related to fertility anymore as it was felt that consultant only should do this- shame really as its so costly for us all!

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

mez said:


> i did read a report which said that gp's werent gonna be able to give out frugs related to fertility anymore as it was felt that consultant only should do this- shame really as its so costly for us all!


Yes which is why I'm amazed we've got the presgesterone!
My feeling is its all down to money, as he saw how much the heparin would cost!
Once this scan is done and dusted our consultant writes to the GP who then refers us to the NHS clinic. We do have a dilemma of asking to be referred back to the IVF consulatnt's NHS obstetrics clinic at Hillingdon (I favour this) or the local hospital where car parking is an awful lot easier (Wiggy favours this - and she'll have the final say as she's got to be comfortable).


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

11.10 UPDATE:  The nurse rang and explained last nights scan.  She thought she saw a heartbeat in  the big sac but the photo just missed showing the emby.  The 2nd was a shock for them as it wasn't there last week and could be a late developer but there is a risk this'll miscarry.  So at the moment we are looking at having unidentical twins.


----------



## Moz (Jun 21, 2005)

L1, have just read through the last few pages of your posts and I'm really pleased that things have started to come together for you and you other half.

Hope all goes well for you both.
Keep us updated  

M


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

We've had the 6 week scan.  We are only are expecting 1 now as the other pregnancy sack hasn't grown.  The other though is great - a nice heartbeat, a good size (8.8 mm) and now we have finished at the IVF clinic.  We are going to Hillingdon Hospital now - we'll have to deal with the awful car parking situation 'though.
Our little one is due on my birthday!


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Had a real scare Monday night.

Wiggy bleeding.  We feared the absolute worst.  Lucky enough the consultant managed to squeeze her in for a scan yesterday in his lunchtime.

Fortunately it looks like it was just the 2nd sack has now decided to depart.  Wiggy tum a bit smaller and her ribs don't hurt quite so much.  She's been ordered to bed rest and not to go to to her physio, although she has to pick up a back brace sometime.  The other one is doing very well and waved at the scan! We have a longer appointment Monday morning for measurements etc.

I think it is going to be a long 7 months more ...


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey L1

Just seen this- please tell wiggy to REST!!!! so glad things look good-good luck for your scan on mon!

Hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Went for another scan yesterday.  Nice scare when the consultant and nurse went silent - and Wiggy and I were thinking s*it!  Turns out the machine wasn't working. Luckily other machine available and all is well, and I'm sure its thumb was being sucked!
Only problem is our GP hasn't yet written to refer us to that clinic as a letter requesting that hadn't been received - bizarely our copy of the letter dated 1st December turned up yesterday (18 days for 1st class post) and was sent to the GPs old practice. So I made a photocopy and hand delivered to the GPs surgery yesterday afternoon so hopefully before our next appointment in 3 weeks time we will be able to be registered and everything.  
Wiggy's delighted as she only has to continue on her medication until 5th January as her tummy is so bruised and she's fed up of me doing the injections in her bum!


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

A quick update.
We're into the 2nd trimester and all is looking good.  We heard the heartbeat on Monday which was another unbelievable moment. We decided not to get the Downs test as we have been through so much to get this far we are risking nothing.
Next scan is the anomoly one where everything is measured which will be scary but hopefully we'll get it sexed!
Wiggy is now loving being pregnant and is finding her body adjusting weird and has been advised by our GP to rest 4 hours during the day.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey L1

so glad wiggy is enjoying pregnancy more- tell her to enjoy the rest- not much rest when baby wiggy is here!

take care and thanks for the updates 

hugs
xxxx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

20 week scan yesterday.  Our DAUGHTER is doing very well, all the parts are good although she did keep wanting to do moonies at the ultrasound, so Wiggy had to go for 10 minute walk around to get her in a stead position so the profile could be checked!  We're so chuffed!  She might be early as she is quite big for the age.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh wow L1

its a girl!!!

i can see the pretty pink dresses coming your way!!!

well done to you both

xxxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope she's as cute as our little girl

Neil


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

M J said:


> i can see the pretty pink dresses coming your way!!!


Wiggy has said absolutely not! There are plenty of other girlie outfits and colours - we've the JoJo catalogue and Boots who don't overdo the pink (unlike Mothercare)


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

L1 said:


> M J said:
> 
> 
> > i can see the pretty pink dresses coming your way!!!
> ...


Deb P's other half here!!! 
Well good to see everything is going alright for you.
We have lost our last 5 embies in the thawing process,to have a natural cycle.
Just about to change my job,for lots more money(going to need it!!!)IVF
And we are about to embark on our 3rd full attempt this month 

Glad to see you and neil are doing alright


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Good luck Jon. Can't believe you lost out in the thawing stage. I hope your next go works out all right. Keep the dream alive - try to use PMA. I am stll in awe every scan we've had and looking at Wiggy in ways I never thought possible.

I too am looking for a new job to earn more money, be less bored, better hours and ideally less travelling. Got turned down for one as no experience of working in television although my skills and experience is transferable from a related field .[br]: 18/03/06, 10:57Well Pippa was born was on the 15th July and is doing really well, although she is having intensive treatment for bad talipes. Wiggy had a bad time but is now OK.

So chuffed to be a Dad after having resigned myself before to never being this.

Good luck to everyone else out there.

Here she is ...

PS I also managed to get that dream career change I was hoping for and now work 20 minute drive from home (but still wish for more money as baby nappies and clothes costs!). Life is being good this year.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww massive congrats to you and Wiggy 

  

She looks adorable! Soo cute.
Sorry to hear Wiggy had a bad time but glad all is OK now.

Well done both of you 

Nicky x x x


----------

